# Pro opinion needed about resistor..



## Gadzie (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi,

I've read the forums on DIY work and still have a question that I probably know the answer to but, would like to ask it anyways. Long story short, I have a 50h81 Toshiba that had/has convergence issues. I ordered the parts but, the supplier failed to send the resistors I ordered. Luckily, the Hitachi kit I ordered had a 1.8 ohm 1w resistor in the pack. However, I have another one that I need to replace.. Here is my dilemma.. I have a 1.5 ohm 1w resistor as well as a 2.2 ohm 1w resistor that I can put in temporarily until the shipment of the proper resistors shows up. (Thankfully at no extra expense of my own) Most of the other 1.8 ohm resistors are measuring 2.0 ohms. I would assume this has happened due to age/heat/etc.

A: Be patient and wait?

B: Use one of the other resistors? and which would be better suited?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Be patient and wait. The reading you are getting is likely the value of the resistor plus the resistance in your leads. 2 tenths ohm is not uncommon. Put in the correct value. The difference would likely cause linearity problems and you will waste a lot of time.


----------



## Gadzie (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok, thanks. Patience is not my forte.  I value your experience and opinion. I just finished replacing the STK392-110's with the STK394-160E's. 

Thanks for the quick response as well.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Use the time to go over that board really carefully and resolder any joints with even a hint of a ring crack. You will save yourself lots of hassle.


----------



## jeffescortlx (Aug 14, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> the resistance in your leads.


Bingo!
The resistance in my meter leads is .7 ohms! So I allways have to take that into account, mostly when measureing the low ~3 ohms.


----------

